# Homemade food a success!



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Just thought I'd share. Annabell is now getting homemade fresh food with her kibble & LOVING it! I found an ice cube tray with lid at the dollar store, have made up individual servings. In the morning a serving comes out of the freezer & into the fridge to defrost & then into her cage at night. ALL gone by morning, she actually pushes the kibble around to eat all the meat first. Below is the tray of food. On the top we have liver, spinach & peas, cooked on the stove in some olive oil. & the bottom is chicken, peas & carrots, again cooked on the stove in olive oil. Once cooked, I sent it lightly through the processor to make it hedgie mouth sized.










With the ice cube tray this is so simple & Annabell is definitely enjoying it. I can add a little hard boiled egg or cottage cheese to it once in the dish on times too.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I'd eat some of that, looks great!


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

This is too awesome! I'm definitely going to be trying something like this soon!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That looks amazing!! Great job, Annabelle is such a lucky hedgehog.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

LarryT said:


> I'd eat some of that, looks great!


Not gonna lie, I was totally snacking while making it.


----------



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

Do you know about how chicken you used for the 6 cubes?


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

6 cubes = half a breast. I cooked up a whole (small-med sized) breast though with the veggies. there was about 3-4 servings that didn't fit, so I threw in a tupper ware & fed her with the first couple days. (alternative with a little mayo & pepper, makes for a great chicken salad sandwich).
for the liver, i'm guessing about half a small piece.

Also highly recommend cooking the veggies in the same dish at the same time as the meat. That way they get the flavoring (she wouldn't eat the veggies when I just gave them to her straight). They're just a small amount of frozen veggies that I threw in the pan while the meat was cooking.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

That looks great! I might have to give it a try


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

That looks fantastic! I love the portions in the icecube tray! Great job! Wow. How big is Annabelle's cage, because I think I might be moving in!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Looks wonderful


----------

